# FDNY Marine Divisions New $54,000,000 Fireboats FF II and 343



## FastTrax (May 13, 2021)

And worth every penny.









www.fireapparatusmagazine.com/equipment/special-delivery-two-new-fireboats-for-fdny/#gref

www.abc7ny.com/on-patrol-with-the-fdny-marine-division/5377147/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Forty_Three

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_Fighter_II


























FDNY MCI and CTW ADMIN OPS Including Marine Operations

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/9059

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/9466


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

NY city credit is good, with an annual budget close to 100 Billion.


----------

